
Gas memory could send spooky messages the full distance - ryanwaggoner
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn16282-memory-trick-may-send-spooky-communication-the-full-distance.html
======
ryanwaggoner
I would love it if someone qualified could explain this article a bit more;
specifically, they're NOT talking about faster-than-light information
transfer, correct?

~~~
jerf
The reporter once again demonstrates that the worst thing about reporting is
reporters, as the reporter clearly is talking FTL communication. A little
knowledge...

It sounds like this person is researching communicating actual qubits, instead
of conventional ones and zeros, over a communication link. Basically, a
networking technology for quantum computers that remains quantum. Interesting,
but with no FTL communication implications.

